# Return to Texas



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey DFW-APC! I used to chat with, and have met some of y'all in the past. We've been out of state quite some time but have just settled back into Texas, living in Burleson.

I'll be starting over from 'zero' getting an aquarium set back and just wanted to know if y'all are still a group, accepting members...that sort of thing.

Also, what the heck happened to T5's in the past 4 years? Every time I type it in looking for lighting options all I get back is LED strips adapted for the fixtures.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, great to see you here again! DFW APC still exists but we've had no club activities because of the pandemic. T5s have gone the way of the dodo, even a Luddite like me uses LEDs now, LOL.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Well crap on the T5's...guess I have no choice but to learn. :yield::yield:


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi welcome back. I though I was in the pass about lights, still using MH lol. LEDs are good choice. Going to wait till I can’t get anymore bulbs for my fixture and will go to LED.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome back!! I agree with everyone else. LEDs are great. They use a lot less electricity and produce less heat. The brands I use are Finnex and some cheaper chinese brands from ebay for my nano tanks. You can post a topic to ask what brands others in the club use and should get a diverse response. The club still owns a PAR meter for testing purposes, however, it is currently in Mckinney.

I send out the DFWAPC meeting notices so if you would like to have your email address added to our club list, you can either pm me here or send to [email protected] .

I don't think we will have a meeting this year but I will keep my fingers crossed we can get back to our regular 6 meetings a year sometime next year.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you; I sent you an email...


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Michael said:


> Hi, great to see you here again! DFW APC still exists but we've had no club activities because of the pandemic. T5s have gone the way of the dodo, even a Luddite like me uses LEDs now, LOL.


Michael - I sent you a message but not sure how well notifications work, but basically my the guy who sold me his aquarium is bringing it to me tomorrow afternoon, so I'll be ready to look at some H.poly whenever you are.


----------

